# StarCraft with 70hp Johnson Motor Project "1.0", sharing the boat ride



## weimedog (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Del_ (Jul 28, 2021)

Awesome motor!

Is it a 15" or 20" shaft?

Short shafts bring big money.

What RPM are you getting at WOT?

Great video.


----------



## weimedog (Jul 30, 2021)

I have three 20inch and one 15 inch triple. A 75 is the 15 inch , two 70's, and an old 55 with electric shift.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 30, 2021)

weimedog said:


> I have three 20inch and one 15 inch triple. A 75 is the 15 inch , two 70's, and an old 55 with electric shift.



If I remember correctly the 70 hp is the more desirable powerhead and has more cubic inches than the 75 hp's.

Great video and motor work!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 30, 2021)

Cool vid. Never liked outboards myself. Current boat runs a 351PCM inboard. Still runs breaker points and a distributer and a big honkin’ holley 4 barrel. Not the fastest thing on the lake but she will pull your house of its foundation.


----------



## weimedog (Jul 31, 2021)

Del_ said:


> If I remember correctly the 70 hp is the more desirable powerhead and has more cubic inches than the 75 hp's.
> 
> Great video and motor work!


No idea, just what I collected last year. Price was "right" on all of them


----------

